# Database Discussions > Oracle >  List all schemas

## rmiao

Hi, is there a better way to list all schemas in the server with sql statemet? I used following: 

select distinct owner from dba_objects

----------


## skhanal

That may be the only way. You can't go to dba_users as some users may not have any objects created in their schema.

----------


## rmiao

That's right. But I thought Oracle should come with better way for this.

----------


## stecal

Does ownership of one object make a user less of a schema owner than one who owns a thousand? You own an object, you are a schema owner. select distinct owner from dba_objects. Cut and dry.

_A schema is a collection of database objects. A schema is owned by a database user and has the same name as that user. Schema objects are logical structures created by users. Objects such as tables or indexes hold data, or can consist of a definition only, such as a view or synonym._

----------


## rmiao

Oracle can list all schemas in enterprise manager console, why can't do something in system catalog to make it easier to query? Just curious.

----------

